# Giving Birth after a 3rd degree episiotomy from previous birth.



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Not sure If anyone will be able to answer but im hoping someone can.

When I had my daughter I ended up with a 3rd degree episotomy and lots of internal and external stitching. It took weeks to heal and still causes some problems now suchas getting uncomfortable and sore when I get yeast infections or even getting a little paper cut like tear at the top( where the opening to my vagina is) when hubby and I DTD. My daughter is only 10 months old and my daughter told me its not unusual for it to still be quite tender and sensitive at moments. 

Now im worried about giving birth again though. Has anyone had a bad tear or episiotomy and gone on to give birth again without it being as bad again?


----------



## Tamashii

Sorry I haven't got a reply for you but I am looking for the same advice so hope you get some answers soon. It's a bit of a worry. I also worry that the scar tissue left from the deep episiotomy cut won't "give" when the baby is crowing and worry that it will cause problems. Midwife isn't really much help on this one sadly.


----------



## smiler123

I am wondering exactly the same as you... I have no idea what to expect but I had an episiotomy and a bad tear too. I hope it heals quickly this time... it took 7 weeks last time!


----------



## Samantha675

Maybe try pernial massaging with some vitamin E?


----------



## Kiddo

I haven't had LO 2 yet but I did ask a midwife about this as I had a 3rd degree tear with DS (although mine seems to have healed fine). She told me that it might be an idea not to get in the birthing pool so that the midwives can keep a better eye on it and that I might need an episiotomy to ensure I don't tear badly again. However, she also said that many women who tore with their first don't with the second as the area is already stretched so it may not be an issue at all.

A friend of mine also had a tear that has had trouble healing and she has been booked in for an elective section so that might be something to think about if you're really worried about it.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a 3rd degree Episiotomy with ds1 and nearly 3rd degree tear with ds2 but ds2 shot out so fast there was no time to allow everything to stretch out naturally, if i had managed to control his speedy exit more im sure i would have made it out of there with a much lesser tear. it wasnt as painful post birth but the stiching was horrible both times cuas local anesthetic doesnt work on me so i felt everything.
this time im planning on totally Breathing the baby out no hard out pushing at all maybe just a little push here and there but i want to be upright which will help and i'll let baby crown for as long as nessacary to stretch things out so i dont tear


----------



## shayandbump

I had an episiotomy with my 1st which still causes me problems, feeling uncomfortable, bruised and achy. It didn't seem to be a problem when I had my 2nd and I didn't tear (although he was very early so this may have had something to do with it).

If you're nervous I would suggest talking to your Midwife/Doctor. They should be able to answer any questions you may have :)


----------



## houta2011

hi guys
i had a third degree tear 2 years ago wid my first baby, n now im due to have my second in august, they gave me the choice between natural birth which will risk having an other tear or ac section to avoid it
im in a dilamma i dnt know what to do especially as im suffering from IBS
any idea guys???????
thanks


----------



## Elliebank

When I went on the hospital tour a few weeks back me & another girl were asking about this as I had an episiotomy 2 years ago and she had had one with her son 14 years ago. The MW said the fact that you have had one in the past shouldn't make it more likely that you would need one again, and shouldn't implicate the subsequent labour. We asked if the time frame made a difference since you'd had one & she said no. Hopefully I will be giving birth this week so I'll let you know!


----------



## Courtcourt

OT a bit, but would a tear heal faster than an episiotomy? I really want to decline an episiotomy, but do not want to make things harder on myself!


----------



## teal

I had an episiotomy and a seperate third degree tear - so two seperate scars. I've been advised that I'll be offered a section for any future babies. 

My tear took longer to heal than my episiotomy but could be because the I tore into my back passage whereas it was _only_ a second degree episiotomy xx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Episiotomies heal much nicer and quicker than tears IMO, I'd say if they need to cut, they need to :flower:


----------



## Eternal

I spoke to my MW about this last week and she said i might be encouraged to have a section (that maybe due to the added complication of twins though). 

I was under the impression that tears healed better than cuts but im not sure, I have a hell of a lot of scar tissue. 

Anyway, see my consultant Friday, not sure if he will discuss this then but if he does ill let you know.


----------



## BetsyRN

Tears always heal better than episiotomies and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Recent studies have shown this! Think about it -- what do you think makes a stronger bond when put together: two straight lines (the cut tissue) or jagged lines (the tear)? Defnitely the tear! Put your index fingers side by side and then compare that to interlocking your fingers from both hands...should make sense now (unless I'm not explaining it well, which is possible.) They used to cut epis on everyone bc they though it healed better but theyre wrong; now I think they do it bc its obviously easier for them to sew together. Cutting an epis (which is the same as a 2nd degree tear) also puts you at risk for an extension to a 3rd or 4th degree tear as you've already weakened the tissue. While there are a few gals out there that have stretched to their max and need a little snip for a baby to fit, most will tear on their own or not tear and do less damage. Assisted deliveries also can result in a worse tear as do big babies. Do you mind sharing if you had a vacuum or forceps and how big your baby was, including the head measurement if you remember? And was your delivery controlled or did you "blow the baby out" in one push? (PS I'm a labor & delivery RN)


----------



## katrina1987

I had one with DS and took months to heal and was unbearably painful. I am dreading now after reading this thread because it hadn't even crossed my mind. But this time round I have covered in my notes that Im happy to be cut if needs be at the end of the day its whats best for baby and myself. I will follow any of there advice, they know best


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had an episiotomy with ds1 for a forceps birth. which then broke down and was left to heal naturally.

just had ds2 19 months later and the scar held out but i ended up with a 2nd degree perineal tear. they stitched it up and it is so much better than the episiotomy. just hope it heals well.


----------



## yourstruly10

So i asked my doctor today and she told me that even though I am still having some problems with it that I will mostly likely only tear a little this time and even if its not super little it wont be as big as last time.


----------



## Eternal

My consultant said simular, he is quite pro section but just due to it being twins, but said the epistomy should be no reason for a section unless i have fistulas (holes between rectum and vagina).


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I had a painful forward tear and a 2nd degree episiotomy with my first. I pushed for 2 hours. I walked hunched over for at least a couple weeks afterwards, and couldn't even pee without cringing from pain! I pushed for less than 2 minutes with my second baby, and had a tear so small that it only required 1 or 2 stitches...didn't even need a Tylenol afterwards. :)


----------



## Nyn

It can be fine. I had a 3rd degree episiotomy with ds1 and ds2 was born 2.5 years later and I had no tears/epi at all. I did what I now realise was breathing the baby down guided by my midwife. Not once did I push, my body pushed him out slowly and I had time to stretch. Brilliant recovery :)


----------



## LockandKey

don't have any experience, but this thread makes me feel better as I had a 3rd degree episiotomy cut, and it's been so tender, even at 2 months post partum that DH and I haven't yet been able to DTD. I feel horrible, like our relationship is suffering from it, but he says he understands. 

I am worried about future births though because of my large cut, I'd still like to avoid a C section


----------



## Eternal

LockandKey said:


> don't have any experience, but this thread makes me feel better as I had a 3rd degree episiotomy cut, and it's been so tender, even at 2 months post partum that DH and I haven't yet been able to DTD. I feel horrible, like our relationship is suffering from it, but he says he understands.
> 
> I am worried about future births though because of my large cut, I'd still like to avoid a C section

mine took a long time to heal too, but mine tore open and got infected! eck! I figure id still rather go through that again than have a section. 

anyway :hugs: hope it heals better, someone mentioned a cream to me that helps with healing, maybe ask your doctor about, cant remember what its called.


----------



## LouLou78

BetsyRN said:


> *Tears always heal better than episiotomies and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Recent studies have shown this!* Think about it -- what do you think makes a stronger bond when put together: two straight lines (the cut tissue) or jagged lines (the tear)? Defnitely the tear! Put your index fingers side by side and then compare that to interlocking your fingers from both hands...should make sense now (unless I'm not explaining it well, which is possible.) They used to cut epis on everyone bc they though it healed better but theyre wrong; now I think they do it bc its obviously easier for them to sew together. Cutting an epis (which is the same as a 2nd degree tear) also puts you at risk for an extension to a 3rd or 4th degree tear as you've already weakened the tissue. While there are a few gals out there that have stretched to their max and need a little snip for a baby to fit, most will tear on their own or not tear and do less damage. Assisted deliveries also can result in a worse tear as do big babies. Do you mind sharing if you had a vacuum or forceps and how big your baby was, including the head measurement if you remember? And was your delivery controlled or did you "blow the baby out" in one push? (PS I'm a labor & delivery RN)

Yes, exactly what I was about to say, don't let anyone tell you otherwise people. I avoid performing episiotomies unless aboslutely necessary :)


----------



## LouLou78

Also it is necessary to point out that 3rd degree tears also have their own classification. Here in the UK you either have a 3a, 3b or a 3c...then of course a 4th degree. Midwives here suture anything less than a 3rd degree but either way there will be documentation and a little drawing of your tear, afterall we document EVERYTHING. For your 3rd degree tear, the Doctor would have classified it and may even put suggestions in the notes following the suture of your tear whether he recommends a section next time. If you speak to a Consultant they will get your previous notes out to see what type of 3rd degree you had and go from there. :)


----------



## Elliebank

Well I gave birth this morning....and just ended up with a very tiny tear that required 2 stitches, and they only said they were needed for cosmetic reasons. She said I was stretching nicely, and he was 9lbs 13 compared with Katie at 7lbs 9 when I had the episiotomy.


----------



## BetsyRN

Congratulations! Glad to hear you only tore a little this time -- this recovery will be so much easier than last time! Enjoy your LO!


----------



## goddess25

I had 3rd degree tearing right through vaginal tissue, perineum and into the rectum. It was borderline 4th degree I was told so it required lots of external and internal stitches, recovery was long. I have lots of scar tissue there and sex for me will always be painful. 

I had my DD 5 months ago, had a natural vaginal birth. Labour was quick, she practically slid out after a few pushes and no tears (well 1 tiny thing that midwife said she could stitch or leave- I left it) it was awesome. I couldn't have experienced a better birth everything I imagined it would be. 

There is hope that it can be very different. My birth was utterly perfect.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations on your birth.


----------



## teal

Congratulations Ellie! xx


----------



## Tamashii

Elliebank said:


> Well I gave birth this morning....and just ended up with a very tiny tear that required 2 stitches, and they only said they were needed for cosmetic reasons. She said I was stretching nicely, and he was 9lbs 13 compared with Katie at 7lbs 9 when I had the episiotomy.

Congratulations! Well done coping with it all and so glad you got on fine.


----------

